# Wiring PODI digi pressure gauge?



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all, 

I have the PODI single digi air pressure gauge and sender, but I'm confused on the wiring, can anyone help at all? :thumbup: 

The sender: 









The gauge:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

follow this it has the wiring diagram in it 

http://www.veisystems.com/docs/Instructions-D1-OPM-FPM-M.pdf 

ignore the oil psi sensor 

that sensor you have is the same one they sent me for my fuel psi sensor


----------



## thethein11 (Mar 25, 2011)

Call VEI systems they were very helpful when I needed similar info to you and I know there website in getting revamped so not every diagram is up there. 

I think I have the correct diagram for your gauge and will email it to you if you just pm me you email. I cant seem to attach the pdf here and its not hosted on their site so I cant link to it. 

One question did the red wire on the sensor have a sticker saying 5V only?


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

Model printed on it is V1-OPP-MR/C, which is oil-pressure PSI, and "/C" means custom, which means we put an air-pressure symbol on it. 

It came with the SEN-F250 sensor, so the purple wire provides 5V to power the sensor (connect purple on gauge to red on sensor). Don't power the sensor from +12V, otherwise it will fry it. 
Connect red and black to a 9V battery to see what symbol comes on -- it should be the air-pressure PSI symbol.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks all :thumbup: 

So just to confirm (As I'm a lil confused about earthing) 

*Gauge:* 
*Red >* 12V Ignition switched. 
*Black >* Earth 
*Green >* Headlights 
*Purple >* Red sender wire 
*White >* White sender wire 

*Sender:* 
*Black >* To earth again??? 

Also, does anyone know what gauge wire these are? I'm gonna have to pick some wire up so I can run these to my distribution blocks etc. :thumbup:


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

Gauge: 
Red > 12V Ignition switched 
Black > Earth 
Green > Headlights (optional connection, gauge is bright enough at brightness level 2 or 3 for day and night use) 
Purple > Red sender wire to provide power 
White > White sender wire for input signal 

Sender: 
Black > Earth (same spot as the gauge Earth) 

IIRC the wire coming out of the gauge is 22AWG, but you can use any stranded 22-26AWG copper wire to wire it up as there is not a lot of current being used.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Superb, cheers again :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I fit the gauge today, but it's not coming on, nothing lighting up at all  All connections good and tested.


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

If you touch the red to +12V and the black the ground (or even use a 9V battery for a power source) then the display should light up.

Please check this first to ensure that it is working.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Nothing at all.


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

So did you use the car battery to test?

Red to the +12V terminal, black to the negative terminal and tell me if it lights up.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I used a 12v powerpack (For a cb radio) which powers my compressor (And many other things!) just fine, and nothing at all. Red to posi, Black to negative.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Sounds like the gauge is a duffer? I'm no dummy when it comes to wiring btw. 

I'm having zero luck lately man...
Wrong tank, wrong gauge that doesn't even work, and a so called wheel specialist has fu*ked my borbets up. :banghead:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Wish I could help, I have the same gauge. but they gave me different senders and I had to ground 'em


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

RILEY UK said:


> Sounds like the gauge is a duffer? I'm no dummy when it comes to wiring btw.
> 
> I'm having zero luck lately man...
> Wrong tank, wrong gauge that doesn't even work, and a so called wheel specialist has fu*ked my borbets up. :banghead:


Your test results do point to that result, however, I have forwarded your findings to VEI and am waiting to hear back from them.

If we have to send out a replacement gauge to resolve the problem that is not an issue.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks...I did actually get sent the wrong colour gauge anyway, it was supposed to be black rather than alloy/silver, but I'd much rather have a working gauge than not at all obviously!

So if this was working, I wouldn't see an oil pressure sign would I? That would be a bit naff if so! Or will it just say 'PSI'?



98DUB said:


> Wish I could help, I have the same gauge. but they gave me different senders and I had to ground 'em


No worries:thumbup:

thethein11, thanks...only just seen your reply for some reason.


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

RILEY UK said:


> Thanks...I did actually get sent the wrong colour gauge anyway, it was supposed to be black rather than alloy/silver, but I'd much rather have a working gauge than not at all obviously!
> 
> So if this was working, I wouldn't see an oil pressure sign would I? That would be a bit naff if so! Or will it just say 'PSI'?


If the gauge was getting minimum power the small tank PSI icon will light up.

If the gauge was getting proper power the display segments will light up.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Good stuff, just wondered as you mentioned 'oil pressure' above:thumbup: I'm dying to see it light up with everything else! Had everything sat in the car doing a test fit, and all the neons/digi volt/temp gauges lit up, looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Good stuff, just wondered as you mentioned 'oil pressure' above:thumbup: I'm dying to see it light up with everything else! Had everything sat in the car doing a test fit, and all the neons/digi volt/temp gauges lit up, looks really good :thumbup:


Neil, did you receive any information from Podi regarding this situation?


----------



## thethein11 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Neil, did you receive any information from Podi regarding this situation?


That gauge is actually made by VEI Systems I installed a similar gauge that was purchased from PODI and no instructions came with it.


I looked up the model number and saw it was made by VEI systems.

I called PODI and they confirmed that but were not able to give me any installation instructions or help and told me to contact VEI.

VEI was very helpful asked for the model # and what color wires were on the gauge and emailed me the PDF for installation.


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

RILEY UK said:


> Good stuff, just wondered as you mentioned 'oil pressure' above:thumbup: I'm dying to see it light up with everything else! Had everything sat in the car doing a test fit, and all the neons/digi volt/temp gauges lit up, looks really good :thumbup:


I have spoken with VEI and they request that you contact them directly to resolve this issue as they do not visit these forums.

Please email them at [email protected]


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm a little confused...

I emailed Will at bagriders as that's where I bought the gauge from. I've received some forwarded emails from Will/Greg at PODI, with Will saying that PODI should sort the gauge for me and if not then he (Will) will.


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

RILEY UK said:


> I'm a little confused...
> 
> I emailed Will at bagriders as that's where I bought the gauge from. I've received some forwarded emails from Will/Greg at PODI, with Will saying that PODI should sort the gauge for me and if not then he (Will) will.


I did not know that you have been in contact with [email protected] in regards to this issue and apologize for any confusion as we are all trying to solve this.

I am Winston, who runs Podi, and have been in discussion with VEI to help resolve this issue. VEI has requested that you email them and they will take care of this directly to avoid any more delay.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Ah, that makes things a little clearer Winston, thank you :thumbup: I'll shoot Will another email first as obviously that's where I got it from and go from there.

I'm in no immediate panic for the gauge as I'm still currently building my setup in the boot/trunk.

Thanks for the help, I assumed you were a helpful forum member rather than a PODI guy. Just confirmed in an email too actually.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MC Hammered said:


> I did not know that you have been in contact with [email protected] in regards to this issue and apologize for any confusion as we are all trying to solve this.
> 
> I am Winston, who runs Podi, and have been in discussion with VEI to help resolve this issue. VEI has requested that you email them and they will take care of this directly to avoid any more delay.


Oh hey Winston! Didn't realize that was you. Neil, it looks like you are in good hands :beer:


----------

